# kdevelop4 vom git vs dev-util/kdevelop-9999

## greggel

Hallo, ich stehe vor einem für mich seltsamen Problem. Wenn ich kdevelop4 mit dem kde-overlay ebuild dev-util/kdevelop-9999 baue, funktioniert das tadellos. Wenn ich die sources vom git kompiliere bekomme ich folgenden Fehler:

```
Scanning dependencies of target kdevqthelp                                      

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lKDE4Workspace__processui                                               

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status                                             

make[2]: *** [debuggers/gdb/gdbtest] Error 1                                    

make[1]: *** [debuggers/gdb/CMakeFiles/gdbtest.dir/all] Error 2                 

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....                                    

Linking CXX shared module ../../lib/kdevgdb.so                                  

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lKDE4Workspace__processui

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[2]: *** [lib/kdevgdb.so] Error 1
```

```
$ emerge -pv kdevelop

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] dev-util/kdevelop-9999  USE="cmake cxx qmake qthelp (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal)" 0 kB
```

Seid gestern hab ich KDE-4.4.4 auf meinem Rechner, der Fehler existert aber auch bei KDE-4.3 und herumzugoogeln gab nichts brauchbares   :Crying or Very sad:  Es soll aber ein bekannter https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=272829 Bug sein, welcher meiner Meinung nach keine besondere Aufmerksamkeit bekam.

Was soll ich nun tun?

----------

## greggel

habs jetzt auch mal ins "normale" forum gepostet. https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-831304.html

----------

